# Intallation / boot

## Ticrapaud

bonjour à tous 

après avoir testé un grand nombre de distribution (les plus courantes). Ma préférence va à Gentoo.

j'ai découvert et eu le coup de foudre pour "Sabayon". je l'utilise depuis maintenant 4 mois environ et je voudrais me lancer dans une install de Gentoo, pour apprendre et approfondir ma decouverte de Linux.

mais problème: le CD minimal plante: message d'erreur:" dqi segmentation fault".

le PC se bloque, seule alternative: Redemarrage sauvage...

j'ai le meme probleme et message avec le live DVD.

j'ai deja parcouru bon nombre de post mais n'ai rien trouvé qui puisse m'aider.

en install mini avec la commande boot no detect: le cd se lance mais dans la console, impossible de rooter.

le pc sur lequel je voudrais installer est HP Compaq NC 6000. Processeur 1.6GHZ 1024 ram disque ide 40GO.

ISO :install-x86-minimal-20091103.iso 

        livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-10.1.iso

j'ai vu qu'il existait une méthode alternative via systeme rescue CD, mais je n'ai aps compris tout le processus pour installer Gentoo

merci d'avance pour vos réponses / idées.

bonnes fetes de fin d'année.

----------

## nico_calais

Tu peux utiliser system rescue cd  au lieu du livecd proposé par gentoo.

J'ai installé mes dernières gentoo avec ce live cd car il propose des noyaux recents et ça enlève parfois une epine dans le pied quand on a un materiel assez recent.

Une fois que tu as demarré avec le livecd, tu peux suivre pas à pas la documentation d'installation comme si tu avais demarré avec le livecd gentoo "officiel".

----------

## Magic Banana

En fait tu peux même utiliser n'importe quelle distribution GNU/Linux.  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> En fait tu peux même utiliser n'importe quelle distribution GNU/Linux. 

 

Attention quand même, faut un livecd en noyau 2.6 suffisamment récent, et avec une glibc pas trop antédiluvienne...

Sinon le chroot va déconner  :Wink: 

----------

## Ticrapaud

Bonjour a tous

merci pour vos reponses, 

finalement avec la version 2008, ca fonctionne sans soucis. je me suis donc lance depuis ce matin  :Surprised: 

[b]avec une glibc pas trop antédiluvienne...Sinon le chroot va déconner              

euh ben la, je ne sais pas ce que c est   :Shocked: 

mais je reviendrais poster au besoin  :Wink: 

bonne fin d annee

----------

